# الحقوا ................!!!!!!!!



## GogoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*طبعا انا بقالى فترة مبدخلش
بس قلت لازم اقولكوا 
كلوا دلوقتى يبص فى السما هيلاقى نور بيتحرك مسافة شمال 
ويرجع تانى وبعد كده يروح مسافة يمين وهكذا

على شكل العدرا مريم

طوباكى يا مريم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انا خرجت اشوف لاقيت السماء مغيمه خالص
ومش شوفت حاجه
يمكن في منطقتك بس يا جوجو


انا سمعت انها ظهرت في العدراء مسره شبرا مصر
بس مش متاكده




ياريت لو حد ساكن هناك يقولنا لو الخبر صحيح
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

العدرا فى قلوبنا 


دااااااااااااااااائما


بنرى نورها فى حياتنا ووقوفهامعانا


وأن تشكك البعض فى ظهورها ... الله يسامحهم


​


----------



## وليم تل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جوجو راغب
على تعب محبتك
ولتكن شفاعتها وبركتها معكم ومعنا
ودمت بود
​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ده فى اى مكان ولا شبرا بس

انا ساكنة فى اسكندرية

مفيش حاجة*​


----------



## answer me muslims (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انت ساكن فين


----------



## GogoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2009)

المطرية​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا جماعه ناس من الزيتون كلمونى حالا بيقولوا نفس الكلام وان العدرا ظاهره فى الزيتون حالا والحمام مالى السما اللى كلها منوره بطريقه غريبه*


----------



## answer me muslims (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انا فى حته تانى خالصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص وشايف نفس النور


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

لا تعليق


----------



## Alexander.t (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*فى العدرا مسره فعلا فى ظهورات والدنيا مقلوبه هناك اهل شبرا كلهم عند العدرا مسره
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*شارع شبرا وشارع الترعه مقفولين وجميع الشوارع الجانبيه المؤديه للكنيسه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*اخويا اتصل بيا من الزيتون حالا وقالى ان طيف العدرا ظاهر فعلا فى السما والنور مالى الدنيا
سلام الرب عليكى يا ام النور 
شفاعتك يا امى معانا كلنا *


----------



## GogoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ومازالت العدرا نورها موجود فى السما عندى​


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*هتظهر فى كل كنايسها*​


----------



## magdyzaky (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اة يا جماعة ظهرت العذارء فعلان فى شيبرا 
انا كانت بسمع داوقتى برانمج على الحياة   على النيل سات

بس برادو بيقوالو انها اشاعة واحنا بنكدب والكلام الى ملووووش اخر دة 

بس فعلان الكلام دة اكيد وانا  اتصلات على واحد صحبى هناك قالى انى الناس والدانيا مقلوبة هنا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بركتك يا ام النوووووووور 
بجد بركة كبيرة اوى اوى 
شفاعتك يا امى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*اكدواا الخبر حالا على قناة المحور فى برنامج 90 دقيقه *


----------



## SALVATION (22 ديسمبر 2009)

_سلام الرب عليكى يا ام الكل_
_نطلب منك انك تنورى الاعين _​


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*يارريت حد يجيبلنا فيديوووو*​


----------



## أَمَة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

[q-bible]  لوقا الأصحاح 1 
28 فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: «*سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَا*ءِ».
29 فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ وَفَكَّرَتْ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ! 
30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 
31 *وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. *
32 هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً *وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ* يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ 
33 وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ *وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ*». 
34 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» 
35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ *فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ*.  [/q-bible]​​​​​ 
ها هو *الرب الإله العظيم يسوع المسيح*​ 
الذي حير عقول حكماء هذا الدهر، 
ولكنه ارسل ملائكته الى الرعاة البسطاء ليعلن لهم مجده، 
عندما شاء أن يظهر بيننا طفلا جديدا في مغارة في بيت لحم،
بعد أن أخذ لنفسه جسدا من العذراء البتول الطاهرة مريم بما يفوق كل العقول 
ها هو 
يرسلها لنا في ذكرى تجسده المجيد

*ليعلن مرة أخرى*
لقساة القلوب 
أنه الإله الحي الذي تجسد ومات وقام من أجل خلاصهم
لعلهم يتوبون​ 
*وليعلن مرارا وتكرارا*
لأبنائه الأحباء والغاليين على قلبه​
بأن لا يخافوا 
*لأنه معهم كل الأيام الى إنقضاء الدهر* 
وأن 
*أَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا*. 
وأن لهم اما ساهرة عليهم 
أعطاها لهم في شخص تلميذه الحبيب 
عندما قال لها على الصليب 

[q-bible]يوحنا 19:26 فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «*يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ*». [/q-bible] 
لنردد مع السيد المسيح​ 
[q-bible] يوحنا الأصحاح 20 العدد 29 "*طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا"*[/q-bible]​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا الحمام النورانى مالى السما
انا شوفتها من فوق البيت عندنا
حاجة جميلة قووووووووى
وشفتها كمان على قبة كنيسة ليها قريبة من البيت بالهئية النورانية
انا مبسووطة قووووووووووووووووووووى انى شفتها
وفعلا فى ظهورات فى العدرا مسرة وكمان فى كنايسها فى الظاهر
سلام الرب عليكى يا امى​


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا جالي خبر من مصدر موثوق فيه انه كشاف

بس مش هاقدر اقول تفاصيل اكتر 

انا اقصد بالنسبة للعدرا عمرانية يعني

اما باقي الاماكن التي يتناولها البعض فلا اعلم شئ عنها
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا شوفت التعليق ده علي خبر الظهورات المختلفة ووجدته يطابق كلامي*









*أعتقد ان للمسلمين يد في هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## أَمَة (23 ديسمبر 2009)

هل تتوقع يا أخي *كوبتيك عادل *من الذين قست قلوبهم وتصلبت رقابهم أن يعترفوا بحقيقة الظهورات! طبعا سيكذبونها بكل الوسائل التي لديهم. لقد رأينا منى الشاذلي وهي تبلع ريقها في كل مرة كانت تحاول تبرير الظهور بنجم وبنور وبغيره. كذبت بفهما ولكن "لغة" وجهها كانت واضحة انها تعلم جيدا انها كانت تكذب.​ 
[q-bible]أخبار الأيام الثاني الأصحاح 30 العدد 8 الآنَ لاَ تُصَلِّبُوا رِقَابَكُمْ كَآبَائِكُمْ بَلِ اخْضَعُوا لِلرَّبِّ وَادْخُلُوا مَقْدِسَهُ الَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَاعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ فَيَرْتَدَّ عَنْكُمْ حُمُوُّ غَضَبِهِ. [/q-bible]​


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أمة قال:


> هل تتوقع يا أخي *كوبتيك عادل *من الذين قست قلوبهم وتصلبت رقابهم أن يعترفوا بحقيقة الظهورات! طبعا سيكذبونها بكل الوسائل التي لديهم. لقد رأينا منى الشاذلي وهي تبلع ريقها في كل مرة كانت تحاول تبرير الظهور بنجم وبنور وبغيره. كذبت بفهما ولكن "لغة" وجهها كانت واضحة انها تعلم جيدا انها كانت تكذب.​
> [q-bible]أخبار الأيام الثاني الأصحاح 30 العدد 8 الآنَ لاَ تُصَلِّبُوا رِقَابَكُمْ كَآبَائِكُمْ بَلِ اخْضَعُوا لِلرَّبِّ وَادْخُلُوا مَقْدِسَهُ الَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَاعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ فَيَرْتَدَّ عَنْكُمْ حُمُوُّ غَضَبِهِ. [/q-bible]​





*نعم اختي العزيزة امة انا اري ان افعال المسلمين باتت واضحة الان في محاولة منهم لتضليل البعض منا وانكار لظهور القديسة العذراء مريم والدة الاله في كنيسة الوراق واظهار كذبهم للعالم مستخدمين الاعيب الشياطين , اما الاخوانية مني الشاذلي فستري يوما نتيجة تكذيبها لخبر الظهور , وربنا ينور عيونهم .
*​


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

العدرا فى قلوبنا 


دااااااااااااااااائما


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 ديسمبر 2009)

العدرا فى قلوبنا 

بركة صلاتها تكون معانا
​


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 ديسمبر 2009)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *انا جالي خبر من مصدر موثوق فيه انه كشاف
> 
> بس مش هاقدر اقول تفاصيل اكتر
> 
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (23 ديسمبر 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> Coptic Adel قال:
> 
> 
> > ​[/QUOTE​
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*يجدعان صعب جداااااااااااااااااا

ان يحصل طيف نورانى فى جميع المناطق البعيده كل البعد عن بعضها ويكون مدبر

لان الطيف النورانى دا هو نفسه اللى ظهر فى شبرا يبقى ازاى دى مفبركه ودى مش مفبركه


يجماعه بجد صعب

انا واحد من الناس روحت امبارح بالليل بعد ما خلصت شغلى

بحكيلهم عن اللى حصل فى البيت قالولى فعلا واحنا طلعنا فوق السطح وشوفنا حمامه بتطير وتخش جو السحاب وتخرج تانى

وناس مسلمين كانو واقفين وشايفين وناس مسلمين وقفونى وقالولى الكلام دا امبارح
*​


----------



## maryadel (23 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا فى منطقة وسط البلد ظهر فى السماء هالة من النور و انا شوفت بنفسى و كمان ظهر نفس النور فى الزيتون و شبرا الكلام دا كان امبارح 22\12\2009 من الساعة 7 الى 7.30 
و شكرا على الموضوع 

السلام لكى يا مريم يا ام النور


----------



## عادل نسيم (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*ممكن أثنين واقفين مع بعض واحد يشوف العذراء والتاني يسأله .. فين ؟ فين ؟أنا مش شايف حاجة ... المهم هي الرغبة والأستعداد الروحي في تقبل هذا الظهور بركة العذراء مريم أم المخلص وبركة شفعاتها من أجل شعب الله في كل مكان آمين*


----------

